

3-D Plastic Art for the Masses: Ready to Print - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/14/arts/design/makerbot-is-a-new-3-d-printer.html?hp

======
jamesbritt
_“Art is not traditionally an open-source practice,” Mr. Watz, who is
represented by the DAM gallery in Berlin, noted dryly at the open house._

Well, _some_ art is. Music scores. Pretty much all literature. "Open source"
at least to the extent that people can (modulo local laws) make copies for
friends, given performances and readings, etc.

But I get his point. There is much art tied to specific physical objects. It's
an interesting fetishization. Also profitable. Duchamp declares this or that
found object to be art, but while there may be any number of essentially
identical objects none of them are granted that magical glow of "art".

Artificial scarcity <-> Art-official scarcity.

